# Lens setup for wedding photography



## Helios68 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

I will attend to a wedding ceremony on the next weekend. However I'm an unofficial photographer I would like to use the right gear to optimize my work. I have the 700D body and the following equipment.


EF-S 10-22
EF 50 f/1.8
EF 70-200 f/2.8L
EF-S 18-55 IS STM 
EF 100L macro
Speedlite 430 II

Considering I would like to spare weight, what combination would you use?

Thanks for advice


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will attend to a wedding ceremony on the next weekend. However I'm an unofficial photographer I would like to use the right gear to optimize my work. I have the 700D body and the following equipment.
> 
> ...



Hi Helios and welcome to CR! 

First of all I would think about this:
As an unofficial photographer you should think about what, where and when you want to take pictures. 
Sometimes and in some situations it is disturbing, annoying or just not welcome or allowed to take pictures. For example during the wedding ceremony inside the church. Here I am always very sensitive.
If you are unsure about this, please just ask the bride and groom or the one that is doing the planning.
If all that is settled concentrate on what you want to achieve. For example taking pictures of the location or the guest having a good time, etc.
When it comes to “how to” and technique, I think there are a lot of threads here already and you only got to do some search.
Concerning gear, I would rely on what you know well, so you feel save. No need to rent or buy something. Looking at your list of gear I (and that’s only my humble opinion) would recommend the following: Less is better:

700D body Of course! Don't forget spare batteries - loaded 
EF-S 10-22 Yes. You will need a wide angle lens.
EF 50 f/1.8 yes, maybe. Good for portraits with APS-C and good aperture for low light in the evening.
EF 70-200 f/2.8L	No. Really good lens, but too bulky/heavy and too conspicuous. No stealth mode possible.
EF-S 18-55 IS STM No. Of course a good allrounder, but with a little moving around, you can do anything with the 10-22, 50 and 100L.
EF 100L macro yes. Good lens for stealth portraits of the guests from a distance. And even with f2.8 quite okay in the evening as for the HIS. Don't forget to use the focus limiter at 0.5m - infinity, to have fast AF.
Speedlite 430 II If flash is allowed, of course. But note, that the best pictures I took at weddings were at available light. So be careful with using flashlight.

And most important: have fun and don’t forget to party and dance


----------



## tolusina (Aug 5, 2014)

Not the official photographer?
Then just the 50, be everywhere while staying out of the way.


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 5, 2014)

I shot my first wedding last April. I had a lot of stuff with me including a hole studio setup (3 flash-heads + modifiers) for pictures of all the guests and the couple. I used two 7Ds, a 17-55 2.8 and 85 1.2 for about 98% of the shots and a borrowed 10-22 only for a few group shots.

I recommend to keep it as simple as possible. You are not the official photographer so don't worry if you miss a shot or two. I'd say 18-55 + Flash for most of the shots. It's difficult to change lenses while walking around during the ceremony. Maybe keep the 50mm in a pocket of your suit. Take the 100mm for some headshots from a little distance. If you want to spare some weight, leave the 70-200 at home, unless you know you have the space to use it at >100mm. I had my 70-200 4 non IS with me and it stayed in the bag the hole evening.


----------



## rs (Aug 5, 2014)

When I'm the official photographer, I try to avoid using flash as much as possible - unless you gel it and have a perfect wall/ceiling to bounce off, or have the time to set up multiple lights, the results will look significantly worse than a bit of grain due to the higher ISO's (think rabbit in the headlights, or mismatched ambient/artificial colours for near/far objects).

And as a guest, I'd do my utmost to avoid using the flash. Bear in mind you're under no pressure or obligation to get the shots, so why go around drawing attention to you while you're at it? Also, it can create a minor situation if you 'outgun' the photographer by using a big white lens like your 70-200. Keep it subtle.

Don't feel like you have to run around everywhere getting to the best angle and cover every single moment. The photographer is paid to do that. Enjoy the day, pack very light (two lenses max, no flash) and aim to take a few photos, and if you come away with a handful of really magical keepers, that'd be all you could ask for.

For me that'd mean shooting mostly available light, shallow depth of field shots with your 50, and occasionally adding in some creative use of your wide angle lens. Or take the 100L as the second lens for some more subtle head shots or full body candids from a distance. Take your time and go for quality, not quantity. You have no pressure to deliver.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 5, 2014)

If the wedding is in the evening and the reception at night, then a flash will be necessary. Using gels is also preferable.

As an unofficial photographer, you won't get a prime shooting spot or have lights set up for you like the official photographer, so why bother trying to get similar shots when you're already at such a disadvantage. Try to think of shots you'd like from a different vantage point and choose your lenses accordingly. Or, if you know a lot of people attending the wedding, focus on those people instead. The official photographers will usually only take 1-2 shots of everyone from each table, so use the additional time you have to your advantage. When the bride and groom visit the table, use the opportunity to get candids of hugs and laughter and a few posed shots.

I attended a wedding last weekend, and found it hard to take pics of traditional moments (i.e. cake cutting) because the pros (1 main, 1 assistant and 1 videographer) crowd out a lot of space with those with cell phones stuck in between. I ended up using two lenses: 24-70 and a 8-15 fisheye. I had wanted to use the fisheye for the bride/groom walking down the aisle, but a 2.5 hour drive turned into a 5 hour drive and we barely made it for the ceremony. The fisheye accounted for 20% of the keepers (out of about 80) and was used heavily on the dance floor with the camera often held up high and looking down.

From the set of equipment you listed, I'd bring the 10-22, 18-55, 50 and the 430. The 18-55 would get the most use, then the 10-22 and then the 50.


----------



## ecka (Aug 5, 2014)

Sigma 18-35/1.8 Art would be perfect, but ...
From what you've got, my main lens would be EF-S 18-55 IS STM, because there is no other standard zoom (or prime) in your collection. Versatility is very important in these situations. Carrying a full bag of gear and constantly changing lenses can be really frustrating (that's why we hire an official photographer, for money  ).
Bringing a Speedlite may be a good idea, for "fixing" the bad and mixed lighting, just try not to interfere with the main photographer.
50/1.8 is great for some portraits and creative stuff, if you think you will have time for that.
Just have fun.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 7, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Not the official photographer?
> Then just the 50, be everywhere while staying out of the way.



+1...let's the pro does his/her best.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Not the official photographer?
> ...



Although I would love to have a capable "photographer" at every table/group if possible. There are many moments that are missed because there is only so much one or two pros can cover.

I remember placing those disposable 35mm film cameras at each table when my wife and I got married. I was expecting a lot of shots to be bad, but I wasn't expecting THAT many shots to be bad. I'm pretty sure it was not worth the cost of those disposable cameras and the cost of processing the film for what we got out of it. Cell phone cameras are a lot better than those crappy disposable cameras, but a lot of those shots are still no better (as observed from all the FB links from a recent wedding we attended).


----------



## tolusina (Aug 7, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> ...I remember placing those disposable 35mm film cameras at each table when my wife and I got married. I was expecting a lot of shots to be bad, but I wasn't expecting THAT many shots to be bad. I'm pretty sure it was not worth the cost of those disposable cameras and the cost of processing the film for what we got out of it. ....


Many years back at my Niece's wedding, my task was to walk my Sister down the aisle, sit in the front row with her. Had my Pentax LX with a Tokina 28-85, nothing else but a few rolls. Thanks to my front row seat, I did 'scoop' the pro on a few shots, but overall, I was there to party, not to shoot. 
The pro did just fine.
My sister had done the same with disposables, the throw aways from my Pentax were better than anything and everything from the disposables.
The only thing we got from the disposables was the lesson to not do that again.


----------



## mkabi (Aug 7, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> First of all I would think about this:
> As an unofficial photographer you should think about what, where and when you want to take pictures.
> Sometimes and in some situations it is disturbing, annoying or just not welcome or allowed to take pictures.



+1

I fully agree on this, you are not the official photographer, thus either someone else (may be even the official photographer) asked you to do this, or you took it upon yourself to do this... in either case, you're still building your portfolio...

Watch the professional do his/her work, stay out of his/her way and do your thing when its not in the way of the professional photographer. Think of it another way... if you're still learning and you get in the way of the professional... you're ruining his/her shot and the bride/groom is paying the professional to do his/her job, they are obviously not paying you... and in the future, I'm sure... when you've become a professional, you don't want people ruining your shots. Even if the official photographer asked you to do the shots for him..

IMHO, take your pictures, from afar if not up close... try to do very artsy shots....
You just need 3 lenses, especially if you're doing it from afar....
-50mm
-100mm
and the 70-200mm


----------



## cellomaster27 (Aug 7, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...



I was attending a wedding recently.. did not take my camera but what I saw was disturbing.. 24-105, 24-70 F4, 16-35, on both wedding shooters. Then I saw an audience attendee with a nikon D4s and a 70-200 2.8 (hopefully saved the day). And just by observing the wedding photographers, no offense, made me very worried as to if they will get many usable shots. The moments, which I would consider important (kissing, putting on the ring, etc), they were shooting at the sides or far down the aisle with those lenses. yikes. Since you're not the official photog, you don't need all that gear. But if I were you, I would take the 50 and the 70-200. The 70-200 is definitely a large lens but allows you to stay back and snap some shots. Maybe take the wide angle? Definitely not the flash if you take the 50. Spare batteries and most importantly, enjoy the wedding. cheers


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 8, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



The important thing is, did you see they carry any flashes? 

To get sharper images, most wedding pros prefer to shoot with flashes indoor.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 8, 2014)

Carry all your gear, ask the photographer if it is okay for you to shoot and if so what role would he/she prefer you to play (informing him/her that you'd share all your images, of course). Pick the lenses accordingly (he/she will most likely guide you far better). Be prepared to courteously back out without using any of your gear if the pro asks you to.
Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 8, 2014)

First, I would ask the bride/groom. It will flow much more smoothly if they know you intend to shoot around.
Second, I would check in with the photographer. They *should* be more generous about allowing you to get in a few shots as well. As others have mentioned, I wouldn't plan on getting any of the shots that involve setup, such as the bridal party, family, or in the moment cake shots. As a pro, I don't mind if others are shooting, as long as they are not interfering with the shots I am being paid to take. 

I would carry two lenses, the 50 and the 100. I would also keep the flash on the camera or in my pocket the entire time. I use the heck out of flash photography and finally am able to use it properly. From a pro's perspective, please do not use the flash during key moments such as the kiss, cake, champagne, or other moments that are there and gone. I have seen my fair share of photos ruined due to someone else's flash firing, rendering a blue hue, and casting horrendous shadows. I do firmly believe in learning flash, however, and would definitely use it for your detail shots taken with the 100L.

I would also focus on where you plan to be. The 100 will keep you at a good working distance if the area is large enough, the 50 will allow for your low light shooting.

As mentioned earlier, shoot for quality over quantity. Make each shot count, and the pro will should be there to care of everything else.

I hope this helps!

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 8, 2014)

10-22
50mm
70-200mm
Speedlite for af assist and use little flash.

Enjoy the wedding and don't jump in front of the paid photographer.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Aug 8, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> 10-22
> 50mm
> 70-200mm
> Speedlite for af assist and use little flash.
> ...



+1 - flash will be useful in the evening or to fill if there are lots of shadows on a sunny day. Have fun!


----------



## kevl (Aug 9, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Not the official photographer?
> Then just the 50, be everywhere while staying out of the way.



+1 

This is exactly the best advice. The couple is paying a photographer (who may well be brining a team) please don't make their job harder.


----------



## Hannes (Aug 10, 2014)

I would suggest the 10-22, 50 and leave the 100mm in a bag unless you are very far off the bride and groom during speeches, in church etc. I wouldn't take the 70-200 as it isn't an IS lens and it is massive and very conspicuous. I'd leave the kit lens at home and focus on the wider angle shots. The 50 will be perfect for getting some nice shots of various friends etc. Take the flash but leave it in the bag with the 100mm if you can.

As for the official photographer, there are two ways to really go about it. First and best solution is to have a friendly chat with him (or her) and say you want to get a few photos of the evening but that you will stay out of the way. Second is to just stay out of the way and not draw too much attention. A rebel with a 10--22 or 50 1.8 will not draw attention but if you stick the 70-200 on it will. As for flash, just use the pop up flash, it will work pretty well for some light fill.


----------



## Ruined (Aug 10, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will attend to a wedding ceremony on the next weekend. However I'm an unofficial photographer I would like to use the right gear to optimize my work. I have the 700D body and the following equipment.
> 
> ...



Given you are not the paid photographer, I would take the 50mm f/1.8 only. And if you really must take another lens, the 100L macro. Leave the flash at home. My opinions, of course.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 11, 2014)

I wouldn't be an official wedding photographer for any amount of money ... too much pressure (for me), and too many amateurs with P&S cameras or cellphones flashing away over your shoulder.

That said ... I'm an enthusiastic unofficial photographer at many weddings I attend. I'll only take one body and one lens, either a standard zoom or a fast prime in the 85-100mm range.

I keep my camera at the ready, but only shoot during the ceremony (from my seat) if others are, as well. If no one besides the official photographer is shooting during the ceremony, then I don't either. However, if there are P&S and cellphone cameras clicking and flashing throughout the audience, I'll take my shots without guilt (and without flash).

During the posed shots after the ceremony and during the reception, I'll shadow the official photographer discretely, and only take my shots (with flash, as appropriate) if / when he gives permission after he has gotten his shots. If he doesn't allow it (or ignores everyone else), I let him go about his business unmolested.

Never had an issue, and have come away with some great shots. I always send a disc of processed images to the newlyweds, some of which have been preferred over the official photog's offerings.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



Well, the wedding was outdoors so no need for flashes at that point. But I mean one photographer with the 24-105 was way down the aisle when the bride and groom kissed (not paying attention) and the other was taking photos of the wedding party from the sides with a wide lens. I was so disturbed. Plus you could hear the shutter going spray mode while the photographer(s) was moving.. Yikes. I was so distracted. 
They did have some flashes setup for the indoor reception in various strategic locations.


----------

